# Is there a certain direction for where to start rolling a ceiling?



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be rolling a living room ceiling and a hallway, I don't know if I am supposed to roll a certain direction, i'm posting a sample of the shape of my ceiling and where the windows are.

I like doing things right, I want to be a pro someday at all this diy things, I have a feeling I know which way to roll but I wanna make sure first.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I like to roll parallel to the windows that let in the most light to minimize striping. Using a dead flat paint and a quality roller cover is a big help on smooth finish ceilings.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

lol, I was going to say roll perpendicular to the window. One thing I will say though is to get a good quality paint. Not the cheap big box stuff. I tried two different kinds on a ceiling and got nothing but streaks by the windows. Finally, went to a paint store, bought some real paint, and didn't have any issues.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Buy a quality roller frame and a quality 1/2" napped roller sleeve. Each time you load your roller up, load it up good with plenty of paint. It should ALMOST be dripping off the roller before you begin to apply paint. Many first timers barely get enough paint in and on the roller sleeve leaving "dead" spots on the ceiling where not enough paint was applied.


----------



## layryan88 (May 18, 2015)

Just pick a corner and start rolling there and roll the same way throughout the entire ceiling. If 2nd coat is needed then do same thing but roll opposite way. so if u rolled up and down 1st time roll left to right 2nd time.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Apr 1, 2015)

if your ceiling is smooth, cross-rolling can help avoid stripes in the light.
Roll with paint first, then with the same roll dry in the other direction (perpendicular ).

Do this part by part (a few sq meters at a time) otherwise the paint will have dried already.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

layryan88 said:


> Just pick a corner and start rolling there and roll the same way throughout the entire ceiling. If 2nd coat is needed then do same thing but roll opposite way. so if u rolled up and down 1st time roll left to right 2nd time.


Yep, how I do it. cover the entire ceiling with 1 direction the crisscross on the second coat.


----------

